# Bonjour !



## jules (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello !

My name is julien and i'm new to vicontrol. What an amazing an invaluable source of informations and community ! I'm living in france, i'm a piano and bass player, actually not a professional musician, but in the past, used to make part of my living by designing/producing/mixing for the french electronic scene. As i live in a town where takes place the FIFA (international animation film festival), as i enjoy cartoons, mangas, and movies in general, and to make a long story short, i had the feeling that music for the screen could be a smart moove (an interesting one, in any case)

And what a better place for a start that V.I.control ?

So here i am :D 

All the best,

julien


----------



## Rob (Feb 7, 2013)

welcome, Julien!


----------



## windshore (Feb 7, 2013)

welcome!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 7, 2013)

Le petit chatton va manger le petit canard! Bonjour à toi!


----------



## jules (Feb 7, 2013)

^^ C'est fort probable... :lol: 

Thanks for the welcome !


----------

